# S&W Locks



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I had the good fortune recently to purchase a pre-locking S&W Model 60. The question occurs to me, however: 

Why are so many dead set against the locks?

Do they break and freeze the trigger?

Or is it simply rebelliousness against having a lock forced on you?

Or is there something else?

My wife has a Bersa .380 with a lock. We just set it to fire and leave the key in the box. Not a big deal as far as convienence is concerned.

Just curious.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

There has been a few cases where the lock caused the gun to lock up. S&W said it was because of a weak loc spring and they have it under control. IMHO I don't want it on any gun that I am going to use for self defense. I have it on my M-21-4 .44cal Thunder Ranch. This a range gun only and I have never had any problems.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I had the good fortune recently to purchase a pre-locking S&W Model 60. The question occurs to me, however:
> 
> Why are so many dead set against the locks?
> 
> ...


It's all of the above. Their quality has gone down too. They seem more like clones of actual Smith & Wesson's former offerings than anything worthy of the prestige of the S&W logo. The best course of action is to get a Ruger if buying new.


----------

